# Greetings from Colorado



## Tony_Twotones (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello all I stumbled across this forum a few weeks ago. I am not yet a Mason, I am currently in the candidate phase of the process. In Colorado there is a 6 month Candidacy period before any members will hand you a petition. I am well into Month 4 and feel right at home when I do have chances to visit the brothers at lodge. I have learned a great deal from them already and even more from this forum. Thanks to everyone who steadily contributes here and I look forward to chatting with you all more in the future.


“It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


----------



## Overworked724 (Apr 18, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Alexander Thomas (Apr 18, 2018)

Welcome

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Center (Apr 18, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Mark Petro (Apr 18, 2018)

You will love this forum, even though we are not Masons, everyone treats you as a brother on here. It is really a breath of fresh air.

Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Apr 18, 2018)

Mark Petro said:


> You will love this forum, even though we are not Masons, everyone treats you as a brother on here. It is really a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Hey Mark, yeah I am getting that impression! Up till this point every mason I have met and had a conversation with has been very welcoming. I have no doubt that’s the story here as well!


“It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 19, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Keep us updated on your progress. Gook luck!


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Apr 19, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum. Keep us updated on your progress. Gook luck!



Thanks Warrior! I have dinner at the lodge this evening. The brother I have come pretty close with said we had a lot to talk about tonight so I am pretty excited.


“It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


----------



## Bloke (Apr 22, 2018)

Greetings and welcome Tony


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 22, 2018)

Where in Colorado?  I’m mostly next door in Utah


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Apr 22, 2018)

Denver Metro Area 


“It is only a step from boredom to disillusionment, which leads naturally to self-pity, which in turn ends in chaos.”- Manly P. Hall


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep us apprised of your progress.


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Sep 7, 2018)

The lodge started up again after being dark. I filled out my petition, paid my fee and the first brothers I asked signed my petition. They were to vote on it and hopefully they find me favorable enough to start my investigation process could not be more excited!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## LK600 (Sep 10, 2018)

I wish you great luck my friend.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 10, 2018)

Good luck! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Sep 10, 2018)

The investigation committee is coming over Friday to meet with me and my family. I am a bit nervous as we have some home improvement projects in the works on the exterior of our house and it looks in my opinion a little scary lol. But I suspect that it won’t matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2018)

Tony_Twotones said:


> The investigation committee is coming over Friday to meet with me and my family. I am a bit nervous as we have some home improvement projects in the works on the exterior of our house and it looks in my opinion a little scary lol. But I suspect that it won’t matter.


Just relax and be yourself. Everything will be fine.


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Sep 15, 2018)

Well my home visit went great I think my wife seemed to really enjoy the guys who came over. All in all I feel really good about it


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 15, 2018)

Tony_Twotones said:


> Well my home visit went great I think my wife seemed to really enjoy the guys who came over. All in all I feel really good about it


Great! If you have a good feeling about it I would say that everything went just fine.


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Sep 22, 2018)

Received word that I was elected to receive the degrees of Masonry. My first degree is scheduled for Oct. 20th. I am beyond excited and honored I was found worthy.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

